# new custodes fluff



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Was following a primaris thread on B&C, when I came across talk of this new bit from the custodes codex.
Your thoughts on the Primaris and lore progression - Page 15 - + AMICUS AEDES + - The Bolter and Chainsword

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So according to some fluff in the new Custodes codex, apparently if you don't accept the Primaris reinforcements gulliman sends to your chapter and be happy about, you are going against the emperors will and are as good as a traitor









There are a small sub-group of Custodes called the Emissaries Imperatus, the heralds of the emperor who 'claim' that they hear the emperors voice when they meditate and 'feel' the emperors hand guiding them. When Guilliman was telling the Custodes at large his primaris plans, they were resistant to the idea because they didn't want to strengthen the space marines further because they don't trust them due to the heresy and other betrayals. But the Emissary Custodes come forward and say nope, the emperor has told us he wants the primaris reinforcements to go to the space marines so its all ok. 

The Emissary custodes have since being going to marine chapters to deliver news of the reinforcements, basically telling any chapter who have reservations about them that they must take them with no questions asked or they are going against the emperors will and are equivalent to traitor marines. 

Yep so your chapter has been loyally fighting xenos and traitors for 10,000 years, but you have a few reservations about taking primaris marines so you a traitor. Ok then











---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So the Primaris is appearently getting forcefed to every chapter. That seems incredibly hamfisted to be honest. But I guess theres too many chapters for Guiliman to personally woo into accepting the new generation of astartes. But certainly little wonder that 94% of all chapters accepted the primaris, thought there might surely be more than just a little resentment and or bruised pride at the forceful manner. Though given the majority of chapters are of ultramarine descent, the majority of ultramarine successors would probably accept them without having to be forcefully nudged to make an unpleasant choice.


I personally think that it would in particular be non ultramarine successor chapters getting uppity, or those not knowing their ancestry. It seems likely to me that emisaries visitted Gabriel Seth and gave him an offer he couldnt refuse, as appearently the Flesh Tearers have recieved primaris marines despite his opposition to them.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Found a picture of it, where you can see the exact blurb to the right. You may have to right click on it and choose show image to let you read the text properly.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There is talk in _The Emperor's Legion _of the Emperor communing with the Custodes through their dreams, and that when one of them declares they have received a message, their brothers take them at their word. 

Also, in _Dark Imperium_ there's mention of the SWs not embracing the Primaris, with most of them going to found successor chapters rather than join up with the SWs themselves.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I like it! It creates the ability to field Primaris no matter which Chapter you play in the meta-game, and lore-wise it creates a great potential for conflict and tension between the Space Marines and the Primaris, and also the Space Marines and Custodes. The Heresy series has shown that the Primarchs and the Custodians had issues with each other due to each group believing themselves to be the Emperor's favoured children, though the Emperor's POV shows that it was the Custodes he truly cared about, and it would be interesting to see if that antipathy from the Primarchs has bled down to the Space Marines.

Plus for ten thousand years the Space Marines have been bleeding and dying to prop up the Imperium while the Custodes, their supposed betters, have been sitting in the Palace doing almost nothing while their father's Imperium has crumbled and become a nightmarish parody of what it was meant to be. And now the Custodes are showing up out of the blue, bringing this new and strange breed of Astartes with them, and ordering loyal Chapters to accept them or be branded traitors. That is definitely going to create resentment and tension, and that could lead to some very interesting developments.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Appearently theres hints in the codex that Constantin Valdor is still alive, according to BoLS

Yeah, with how you present it i could definitely see the potential for schisms.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Apparently there's hints in the codex that Constantin Valdor is still alive, according to BoLS


Holy HELL!! That would be awesome! I always wondered what happened to Valdor, mainly who the hell could have actually killed him. But if he's still around out there somewhere that would be a pretty great piece of lore.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Perhaps they intend to push Valdor as a 'primarch' style release for the custodians in the future.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

When Custodes get too old to feel as though they can still adequately serve, they leave behind their armour and travel the galaxy as "Eyes of the Emperor." They watch from the shadows and use secret communication networks to warn their Terran brothers if they discover any threats serious enough to warrant the Custodes intervention. 

This is intriguing and terrifying. As if worrying about Inquisitors skulking around wasn't enough reason to be antsy, now apparently there could also be genetic superhumans hiding in plain sight with a direct line to Terra.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering how large Custodians are, it might be a bit difficult to truly blend in.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Considering how large Custodians are, it might be a bit difficult to truly blend in.


With the amount of genetic variety that baseline humanity has? A Custodian, suitably disguised to hide the sense of transhuman awe, could probably pass for a variant of abhumans if they are careful enough.

Had a read of the Custodes Codex at my local GW last Saturday and the lore is looking fantastic, I plan to get it this Saturday at my stores birthday so i'll post some of my favourite bits there. But so far i'm loving the lore for the Aquilan Shield.

Aquilan Shield - Warhammer 40k - Lexicanum

These guys are like guardian angels in 40k, but a grimdark version of it because once you've fulfilled your purpose in the Emperor's vision, they don't give a f**k about you.


LotN


----------

